# 12 weeks



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/High Country Airedales/?action=view&current=00129.mp4


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Embarassing isnt it?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Embarassing isnt it?


 Don't be embarassed Don. It's just a puppy playing a game. Not all of them are going to have what it takes to be working dogs. I'm sure there is a pet home somewhere for this puppy.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Don't be embarassed Don. It's just a puppy playing a game. Not all of them are going to have what it takes to be working dogs. I'm sure there is a pet home somewhere for this puppy.


That is right Mike, that is what I have been saying....just a puppy playing a game. As far as a pet home for this pup...LOL....that pup will do things as an adult your dogs could never touch. You just can't see it.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That is right Mike, that is what I have been saying....just a puppy playing a game. As far as a pet home for this pup...LOL....that pup will do things as an adult your dogs could never touch. You just can't see it.


 
Not another.... runner? ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Not another.... runner? ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


LOL. My thoughts exactly. Funny how Don can make these statements without ever seeing Mike's dogs work. I think some of us were trying to give Don a break by not commenting on his video, but he can't help but instigate. Still waiting to see a dog that Don has produced or trained showing potential as a protection dog considering Don seems to think he knows better than anyone else how to breed and raise a pup for this work.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That is right Mike, that is what I have been saying....just a puppy playing a game. As far as a pet home for this pup...LOL....that pup will do things as an adult your dogs could never touch. You just can't see it.


Out of curiosity Don........what will this pup do as an adult? Will he be another one of the fearless protectors you have in your yard?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Out of curiosity Don........what will this pup do as an adult? Will he be another one of the fearless protectors you have in your yard?


What will this pup do as an adult? What he was bred to do. Of course, if I spent as much time training as you do, they would react differently. If not, I could also buy well known dogs to get the job done. Sustaining those qualities through breeding is a whole different ball of wax Mike. You shouldn't have to import that many at this point. That pup will be a social dominate dog as an adult, probably not much of a game player. I am not embarrassed at all and I suspect that really isn't the reason no one posted. Pup doesn't have to shake and go nuts, he just controlls. Even I can see that playing this game.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

From posts, PMs, and emails, I know how tired people are of the whole thing with Don's "training" posts and also the ceaseless rehash (leading to good people leaving the board, by the way) of the visit from Dave and Ariel.

Maybe we could all (including, or actually especially, Don) pretend that the "test" ended with Don's immediate posts, which were gracious.

The end. Fun "test," nice day, kinda silly but OK. 

Nothing that came out of the 180-degree turnaround soon after was productive, and vitriol has kinda taken over the board.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am not embarrassed at all and I suspect that really isn't the reason no one posted. Pup doesn't have to shake and go nuts, he just controlls. Even I can see that playing this game.


that pup is CONTROLLING something?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What will this pup do as an adult? What he was bred to do. Of course, if I spent as much time training as you do, they would react differently. If not, I could also buy well known dogs to get the job done. Sustaining those qualities through breeding is a whole different ball of wax Mike. You shouldn't have to import that many at this point. That pup will be a social dominate dog as an adult, probably not much of a game player. I am not embarrassed at all and I suspect that really isn't the reason no one posted. Pup doesn't have to shake and go nuts, he just controlls. Even I can see that playing this game.


First of all, regarding sustaining those qualities through breeding, I have been breeding Malinois and Dutch Shepherds for close to 10 years and have placed puppies and young dogs from my breeding program that are successfully working in a various capacities. I have already listed a number of the clients I have placed dogs from my breeding program with, but you said you didn't believe it. 

Secondly, there is no way I could produce enough puppies and young dogs to supply the number of dogs I need. How else do you propose I find the 300 dogs or so per year I require?

Third, because I train, I know what my dogs are capable of. I don't just make up stories and fantasize about what my dogs can do. 

Finally, I see nothing in this video that any Malinois puppy worth feeding wouldn't do, except maybe lay down and let go of the rag. I would need to see way more out of a 12 week old puppy to be impressed.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What will this pup do as an adult? What he was bred to do. Of course, if I spent as much time training as you do, they would react differently. If not, I could also buy well known dogs to get the job done. Sustaining those qualities through breeding is a whole different ball of wax Mike. You shouldn't have to import that many at this point. That pup will be a social dominate dog as an adult, probably not much of a game player. I am not embarrassed at all and I suspect that really isn't the reason no one posted. Pup doesn't have to shake and go nuts, he just controlls. Even I can see that playing this game.


Here's the difference as I see it. 

My Mal was raised as a house pet. Nothing more than pet obedience. The first time he saw a scary guy (guy wearing a giant dog head costume) as a young dog, he didn't book it out of there, he hunkered down and fired off. Sure, he wasn't going to bite the guy in the suit, but he didn't turn tail and run, either. That was not a trained response.

My DS can do anything you say your dogs can do, except chase hogs. Maybe she could do that, too, if there were any to chase here. I do dock diving, agility and schutzhund with her. I don't call myself a trainer either, and I'm lazy. I sure didn't do anything special with her in protection work, but she'll still hit a helper hard. She came that way right from the beginning. I didn't coddle, cajole or cheerlead her, it is what she is. She is basically a nice dog, but I suspect that there is very hard edge to her if pushed.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Here's the difference as I see it.
> 
> My Mal was raised as a house pet. Nothing more than pet obedience. The first time he saw a scary guy (guy wearing a giant dog head costume) as a young dog, he didn't book it out of there, he hunkered down and fired off. Sure, he wasn't going to bite the guy in the suit, but he didn't turn tail and run, either. That was not a trained response.
> 
> My DS can do anything you say your dogs can do, except chase hogs. Maybe she could do that, too, if there were any to chase here. I do dock diving, agility and schutzhund with her. I don't call myself a trainer either, and I'm lazy. I sure didn't do anything special with her in protection work, but she'll still hit a helper hard. She came that way right from the beginning. I didn't coddle, cajole or cheerlead her, it is what she is. She is basically a nice dog, but I suspect that there is very hard edge to her if pushed.


the first bite session with my dog I got from Mike, she bit the helper on his bare arm, because he raised the stick in a threatening manner at 9 months of age. and has never backed down from a challenge in her entire life, and I am 100% positive that Don's puppy in this video has more "training" up to this point, than she did for the first 10 months of her life.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on guys. All of 'The Seeds" posts have nothing to do with his dogs or Mikes or anyone elses. They have nothing to do with 
training or breeding or natural abilities. The posts are ALL about his need for attention at any cost :-(
Don't feed the Troll.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You're right, Thomas, I shouldn't bother posting, though I do like talking about how awesome my dogs are. (Awesome to me, anyway, :wink: )


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

leslie cassian said:


> (Awesome to me, anyway, :wink: )


that's all that matters \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don, other then to get attention and stir up crap, what exactly IS your reason for posting? 
Waiting a couple of days and not seeing any response THEN stirring the pot yourself because there is no other response seems to many of us, all the mods, that you just like the attention, good or bad. 
Just saying!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Don, other then to get attention and stir up crap, what exactly IS your reason for posting?
> Waiting a couple of days and not seeing any response THEN stirring the pot yourself because there is no other response seems to many of us, all the mods, that you just like the attention, good or bad.
> Just saying!


Don, is just misunderstood... :-k


----------

